# R360 w R360 BIOS recognised as R350



## g3gg0 (Mar 3, 2005)

hi guys 

i have a RADEON 9800 PRO 256MB with 16 Hynix 2.8 Chips...
the GPU core shows R360 and the BIOS dump has everywhere "R360" in the strings...

its nearly this BIOS: (just a newer revision) 

http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/biosdetails.php?b=ATI.9800PRO.256.16chipHynix28.031224.bin

but ATI-Tool recognises the GPU constantly as a R350... 
Hardware Monitoring wont show any GPU temperatures etc..

is the hardware monitoring normally done by an external LMxx IC?
any idea how to activate monitoring?
do i need a special BIOS for the 16-chip version?


thank you in advance


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 3, 2005)

yeah it means it has an R360 core and runs as an 9800Pro same as mine.Mine is a Sapphire 9800Pro 128 and my BIOS "was" R360 Hynix DDR 113-A07537-103 BIOS now it since been flashed to a 9800XT 128 using a Sapphire BIOS with the String R360 Hynix DDR 113-A18812-100 BIOS. So its perfectly normal as it its a "modded" R360 BIOS used in 9800Pro's with XT cores


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2005)

there is no software way to detect if a chip is r360 or r350

monitoring needs the lm63 ic .. see the article "does my ati card support temperature monitoring" at techpowerup


----------



## g3gg0 (Mar 4, 2005)

okay, thanks... thought either a R360 or a LM63...
so the GPU core just has PN-output and the LM, connected to i2c will do the measurement sutff, k 

i wonder what advantages i have with the R360...?
btw, OC'ing from 378/338 to 452/364 works like a charm


----------

